# Baby Rabbits



## furryfriendhut (Apr 17, 2011)

How many weeks does a rabbit have to stay with it's mom? It is similar to a kitten or puppy?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

8 weeks minimum


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> 8 weeks minimum


this, some stay until they are 12 weeks but that is the max


----------

